# Help !!!!!!



## dj54 (May 28, 2017)

Put a brisket on last night about 7pm for an allnight smoke only to wake up this morning to see my fire went out shortly after I started it. The ambient temp outside this morning is 77 degrees. Should i cook it or chunk it????


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2017)

If that happened to me I chuck it. 12hrs. is a long time especially at 77 degrees. 

Chris


----------



## sauced (May 28, 2017)

I agree.....when in doubt, throw it out!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2017)

Since there is no way of knowing how long the fire was burning & you don't know what temp the brisket got up to.

I agree with the others & I'd pitch it.

However before you do that, I'm going to PM Chef Jimmy J & see what he has to say.

He is the food safety moderator & will be able to give you a definite answer.

As soon as he gets on he will respond to this.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 28, 2017)

If it was not injected, l would finish the cook... First off, simple Salt goes a long way toward inhibiting or killing bacteria. Second, the meat goes in to a 200°+. Smoker. Short of the fire dieing within minutes on a Cold night, the surface, the only place bacteria can be, would have quickly climbed above 165° and killed off all bacteria. Only thing left of consequence are C Bot Spores and they can't become active in an oxygen rich environment. So essentially a sterile piece of meat sat for 12 hours waiting to be cooked. It will be fine, again, if not injected...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2017)

There you go!

I hope you didn't throw it out.

Al


----------



## mike5051 (May 29, 2017)

I hope he's okay...hasn't responded to the help offered in over a day!

Mike


----------



## dj54 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, i decided to chunk it.


----------

